# help me decide on an intelligent handgun purchase



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

i have been thinking about getting a new handgun for a while. I have 1 handgun now and it is a 
Taurus PT-111 pro, it has worked very reliably for 6000 shots.

i am fairly sure that i would like to get another 9mm for a couple reasons, please give me your input on this:

1. If i generally go to the range every couple weeks or so and use 200 regular 9mm rounds i am spending around $70 when factoring in the 15 mile drive and $10 drop in fee. i would assume that a .40 or a .45 is going to cost alot more to shoot?

2. then in the .001% chance that i am in a situation where i need to shoot someone in self defenes i heard that something like a .45 (when using hollow point of course) isnt going to make tons of difference in being able to actually cause damage to soft tissue and wound an attacker.


Because im not super knowledgable please give me some reasons that i might want to consider a caliber higher than 9mm.


But anyways heres a couple points im looking at when making this purchase

1. My pt-111 is compact and has a 3in barrel. i would like something larger with a bigger hand grip and a longer barrel, something more suited for target shooting.

2. i want something with AT LEAST a 12 round mag

3. Relatively light trigger pull, something similar to the pt-111 or lighter

4. easy to accessorize (sights, grips, maybe laser ect if i really want)

5. simple. i want something with a switch saftey and thats it, i dont want tons of saftey trigger saftey, palm saftey ect.

6. oh and most importantly, $650 or less. Im willing to go over that by a little bit if a certain gun is just an awsome deal to get but definitely not touching $900-1000


that or maybe tell me what handguns you have and why you got them


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I think you anwsered most of your own questions, Understand that a well placed shot wont matter from a 22 to a 500 S&W. Its the not so well placed shot that the bigger round will pay off for you. And there are a lot of weapons ranging form 9MM to 45's for less then 700 dollars. as for the bullets it is cheaper to shoot a 9MM over the 45. I wish you the best of luck making your decision.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would also recommend staying with 9mm, especially if you're going to keep your Taurus, for two reasons. First is the economy and availability of 9mm. It seems like 9mm a bit easier to get a hold of lately than .45 and is significantly cheaper than .45 or .40. 

The second reason is compatibility. Its nice to be able to grab your ammo and guns and go to the range and not have to worry about how much of each caliber you have. If all your guns take 9mm, you only have to stock up on one kind of ammo.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

F1ELD said:


> i have been thinking about getting a new handgun for a while. I have 1 handgun now and it is a
> Taurus PT-111 pro, it has worked very reliably for 6000 shots.
> 
> *Great little pistols. I enjoy shooting the one that belongs to a friend.*
> ...


PhilR.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Check out the CZ 75 SP-01, it seems to cover most of your requirements.


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

The CZ75 P-01 is a great option. I have a CZ75 Tactical model and it is very dependable and very accurate. Has the large round capacity you need at 18 rounds

http://cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-75-sp-01-phantom/

I also have a FNP-45. This also comes in 9mm with a rail and has a 16 round capacity. Comes with 3 Hi Capacity mags if legal in your area.

http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/firearms/family.asp?fid=FNF002&gid=FNG001

Check out Springfields XD also. Many models available. I don't have one, but have used them and they are a fine handgun. Easy to operate and quite a nice handgun. I was hard pressed between the XD and the FNP and went wih tha hammer fired FNP. The XD came out , not 2nd, but maybe 1.01 it was so close a choice for me.

http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php

Another factor is these all have fully supported chambers and there is NO history of kabooms on users. Very strong and dependable. Any of gthe three are good choices. Just got to handle them and see if the have the right "feel" for your hand and stance. Have fun shopping.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have to agree with those who are saying CZ. Any of the CZ-75 variants are great range guns, and great carry guns, too, if you are able to conceal that size pistol.

Also, the CZ Kadet .22 conversion kit could be added later, to convert it to a great .22 pistol.


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

ok there were 2 pistols i was eyeballing that were available at my gunshop... springfield XDM and Glock 34. 

both were about the same price. i liked the look and feel and simplicity of the glock34 but then i didnt like the rear sight quuuite as much as the XDM but then i dont really care for all of the extra safties on the XDm i know that sounds kind of stupid but just my opinion. i saw that the springfield comes in a big ol case and comes with a bunch of accessories but i dont know what the glock34 comes with.

if any of you have owned or shot either of these please give me your input 

also what percentage more expensive is .45 than 9mm per round?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

F1ELD said:


> ok there were 2 pistols i was eyeballing that were available at my gunshop... springfield XDM and Glock 34.
> 
> both were about the same price. i liked the look and feel and simplicity of the glock34 but then i didnt like the rear sight quuuite as much as the XDM but then i dont really care for all of the extra safties on the XDm i know that sounds kind of stupid but just my opinion. i saw that the springfield comes in a big ol case and comes with a bunch of accessories but i dont know what the glock34 comes with.
> 
> ...


A few points to consider:

Neither of these pistols meet your posted requirements.

The Glock will not come with the extras that the XD has. These extras are cheap plasic items that are essentially eye candy that will hopefully make you think you are getting a better value when comparing similar brands.

Both brands shoot very well. The main differences is in grip angle and bore height, and both of these are a matter of personal preference. I much prefer the Glock, and like the fact that they are much easier to work on, and have a great number of aftermarket accessories that are available.

There are many websites where you can compare prices of ammo. Do a search.


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

i looked at a taurus pt-92 which apparently is alot like the berretta m9 but i didnt really like the magazine release it wasnt really close enough to my thumb. 

so the guy was also telling me, 'you could get a glock 17 its about $90 less than the glock 34 you just dont have the ported slide deal or whatever.' so they did that to decrease recoil when firing but its louder also. 

exactly how much does it reduce recoil?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

F1ELD said:


> exactly how much does it reduce recoil?


Not much. The port is to reduce muzzle flip, and not so much recoil.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

The most ergonomic handgun IMHO is the Walther P99, but having said that, you would be pushing the price very close to your $650.00 limit or more. I have seen the P99 for as low as $630.00 online, though. After that, you cannot go wrong with the FN-FNP-9. It is probably the best bang for the buck and they are selling for under $500.00 online (without night sights). Then there is the Springfield XD-9 that many love, also below $500.00 or thereabouts. JM2C.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would have to echo the Glock 19 suggestion... it doesnt exactly meet your specifications, so feel free to disregard my opinion (it is worth what you paid for it though) but the only reason i suggest the 19 is because thats the gun i decided to go with (as much as i didnt want to). I did as much research as i could, handled as many as i could, and shot several before i made my final decision. imo the glock has a crisper trigger than the xd, and it also has a 5.5 trigger pull. how set are you on the safety switch? another gun i strongly considered the stoeger cougar. its da/sa, very affordable, and from what i've heard, very reliable.

good luck on your search!


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> Not much. The port is to reduce muzzle flip, and not so much recoil.


well then how much does it actually reduce muzzle flip? yeah i mean there were a few 9mm glocks at the gunstore, there was a g17, g19, g34 (which im considering the most) and then this other one 'Long slide' something or other that had the longest barrel out of all of them.

Ok yes they ARE on the pricy side approacing $1000 but if i just went and got one of the 9mm 1911 handguns what exactly am i paying for over a Glock for $600?


----------



## monsterbass (May 10, 2009)

Xdm9 , damn fine handgun.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

It certainly sounds like you are looking for a 9mm. The best thing I could suggest is to handle as many models as you can, and go with the one that pleases you the most. For the most part, you can count on most of the well known brands as far as reliability.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Just remember that with any ported/compensated gun, the gases and debris not only come out of the barrel away from you, but up in front of you as well. That's OK at the range, but not too much fun if you have to shoot the gun from a compromised position or at night (unless you like getting burned and blinded), which a lot of SD situations happen in. If this gun will be used at all for SD/HD, then IMO, do not get a ported/compensated gun.


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

idk im kind of thinking about the xdm again because of the stuff it comes with and then if i was to practice pulling it out of a holster and firing it would be extremely hard to shoot myself on accident compared to a glock

i mean its one of those things where you dont think you'll ever shoot yourself in the foot until it actually happens and then your like 'well jeez i jus shot myself in the foot'


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

F1ELD said:


> idk im kind of thinking about the xdm again because of the stuff it comes with and then if i was to practice pulling it out of a holster and firing it would be extremely hard to shoot myself on accident compared to a glock
> 
> i mean its one of those things where you dont think you'll ever shoot yourself in the foot until it actually happens and then your like 'well jeez i jus shot myself in the foot'


That's not _exactly_ what I would say if I shot myself in the foot, you must have crazy self control


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

F1ELD said:


> idk im kind of thinking about the xdm again because of the stuff it comes with


The XD gear is crap. Take it from a guy who owned two of them. Buy the XD for gun it is, not because of the accessories it comes with.


----------



## SA-XD (Jun 19, 2009)

Todd said:


> The XD gear is crap. Take it from a guy who owned two of them. Buy the XD for gun it is, not because of the accessories it comes with.


I'll second that. I own a XD .40 service and couldn't be happier with the gun itself. I absolutely love mine! I'm accurate with it, I think it looks amazing, and I also love how easy tear down is when compared to a glock or anything else for that matter. But Todd is right, the XD gear sucks, especially the magazine loader. Well, I guess the magazine pouch it ok.... but its just that, a magazine pouch.... how bad can it be?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Is there a possibility you will use the new weapon for concealed carry? You stated you wanted something more suited for target shooting, however if you're ever planning to carry it then your options could possibly be narrowed.


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

SMann said:


> Is there a possibility you will use the new weapon for concealed carry? .


this is the second handgun im going to buy. The first handgun i bought was the taurus pt-111 millenium pro










this gun would work very well for concealed carry if i ever bothered to get a permit for that.

This second gun im going to get i would actually PREfer it to be larger. i want a LOnger barrel and slightly larger handgrip (keep in mind that is My hand in the picture). and thats also one thing i found attractive about the xdm was the 3 different plates you could put on and try out but idk.

so at this point yeah im either going to get the xdm 9mm, glock 34. the berretta 92fs or taurus pt92 (either one) are not completely out of the picture i just dont like the mag release button on them. that is one thing i like about the mag release on the glock is its extremely accessible and quick to get at with my thumb.

I waaas eyeballing the sig p226 but its a little bit pricey for my taste i dont realllly want to spend $800


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

................


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

ok i compared an xdm and a glock 17 at this other gunstore and after checking it out again the xdm actually does feel pretty good in my hand, the palm saftey is slightly goofy and im not used to it but its really not THAT bad.

the only thing im thinking about really is the barrel length. there were a couple xdms at the store and the longest one i think had a 4.5 in barrel while the glock 34 has a 5.3in barrel. what is this actually going to translate to with taking the gun to the range? in terms of muzzle velocity, where you are aiming and what distance it can mechanically fire accurately at targets?


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

You want dependability at a decent price,Springfield Armory XD's/XDM's and Glock. Unless of course you want a revolver then go with S&W or Ruger.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

F1ELD said:


> the only thing im thinking about really is the barrel length. there were a couple xdms at the store and the longest one i think had a 4.5 in barrel while the glock 34 has a 5.3in barrel. what is this actually going to translate to with taking the gun to the range? in terms of muzzle velocity, where you are aiming and what distance it can mechanically fire accurately at targets?


While the differences in MV can be measured, you will not make any use of an extra three-quarter's of an inch in barrel length. IOW, don't make your decision based on that.....


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

oh yeah. here it is right here


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

oh man i took it to the range today and shot about 250 rounds. what a sweet gun, definitely outshoots my pt-111. i was havin a blast. the thing can shoot real fast too because of the short trigger reset. lots of fun. i realized also that the grip plate thats on it the way it comes isnt the biggest one. i think ill get a little punch and put the bigger grip plate on. great gun


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

figrued id make a disassembly vid since i got the gun in case someone loses thier manual lol


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm

A good resource for replacing lost or otherwise gone manuals. The guy that made the site has a LOT of really great pages. He's scanned and uploaded all kinds of manuals for all types of weapons.

Worth checking out. You'll need the adobe reader to view.


----------

